# LED lighting



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

While at the Peterborough show I bought a reel of LED strip lighting and have just finished the install under the roof lockers of the MH, behind the finishing molding, so no direct light is seen. This gives a very pleasing curtain of down lighting in a cool white, which I think is easier on the eyes than the original tungsten and florescent lights as fitted by Hymer. It also makes for a more soothing light whilst watching TV as the light source is now behind the TV and not reflecting on the screen.

well pleased    

curlyboy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good innit Curly! :wink: Mrs Zeb also thinks they are great.

Just a word of caution. I suggest you check to see how much current they draw, as you may be as surprised as I was.

Ours came fitted from the factory, and they drew 4.4 Amps!  I reduced them to a third the number for when we are off hookup.)( 

From memory there were about 450 LEDs in total, so I guess it's not so surprising . . . but you do tend to think that LEDs run on fresh air. (Well, they do if there are not many of them!)

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Dave, I have checked and with both strips on they draw 2 amps, obviously not as good as the factory installed item, but then it was a lot cheaper than a new MH :wink: :wink: got to save the remaining "funds" for France.

curlyboy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wrong there Curly . . . better than the factory installed item, which was a pain in the backside to remove, shorten and replace. 

Had I realised I would have abandoned them and installed new ones as you have done. The factory ones are the cheapest you can get too, and would be hopeless for anything other than a background glimmer.

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Wrong there Curly . . . better than the factory installed item, which was a pain in the backside to remove, shorten and replace.
> 
> Had I realised I would have abandoned them and installed new ones as you have done. The factory ones are the cheapest you can get too, and would be hopeless for anything other than a background glimmer.
> 
> Dave


 8O 8O 8O well that is surprising, so makes me even more delighted with the ones I have fitted.

curlyboy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought 4 strips off ebay a couple of years ago for a tenner the lot. Much mutterings on here about "Oooo they wont last, no voltage regulation circuits" and "You get what you pay for, dont buy cheap" and "They will be Chinese and wont last" etc etc

Well I have to report that so far all of the LED's are still doing what they are supposed to do, so I am more than happy with my purchase. 

Had I paid a lot more money would there be any difference?? Probably not and at that price I can afford to replace them three or four times for the cost of a single "high end" unit.

LED's may use much less energy BUT when there are 40 odd of them on a strip thats about the same power drain as a fluorescent tube!!


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Got any pics Curly?
Mel.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We bought a load from eBay too. Self adhesive, 12v jobbies. Wired them straight in to the 12v (none of this load resisters rubbish) and they were still excellent a year and 322 nights in the van later.

If you buy from eBay make sure you get 5050 (the brightest) or 3258. The 1210 ones aren't really worth bothering with. At least with the 5050's you can pick up a cheap 12v dimmer switch.

Something like this for an example:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180780079826

These are great fun, led colour changing (any colour you like, or a pattern, or just on and off white via the remote) for under £7 delivered
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160672087830


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Baron1 said:


> Got any pics Curly?
> Mel.


yeah sure, I will wait until it gets dark for the best effect

curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are some pictures,only from phone so quality isn't great


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Addi 

You mention you use a cheap 12 volt dimmer switch with your lights, I had a remote control dimmer switch with my LEDs purchased through EBAY, but remote is a bit hit and miss, some times it decides not too work. I am looking to replace it with a 12volt manual dimmer switch but not sure were to buy, can you advise?


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*mmmmm*

I m a commercial electrician and i expect to be fitting LED fittings for nearly all applications in the future. much research going on at the mo to produce a large surface area high power panel led...instead of the multi cell units at the moment. Whoever cracks production first will stand to dominate the market for a year or so ( guess it will be usa/euro research then a mad rush by China to make em) meanwhile ive been running leds in my van for years and am amazed at recent developments in quality , style and cost. The old style halogen (bulb) has rightly been dead and buried.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Curly

I see from your pics you spent the extra on some decent LEDs . . . rather than el cheapo old stock rubbish! :roll:

Very wise.

Whatever the diehard skinflints say, the most modern ones do give a lot more light. :wink:

You will soon get used to wearing the welding goggles!! :lol: :lol:

Dave
_(Discriminating skinflint! It's not always wise to go for the cheapest, even if it hurts at the time. 8O )_


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Dave, yes I think they are 3528 or might be 3258? :? :? but what ever they seem to fit the bill nicely.

curlyboy


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

BASA said:


> Hi Addi
> 
> You mention you use a cheap 12 volt dimmer switch with your lights, I had a remote control dimmer switch with my LEDs purchased through EBAY, but remote is a bit hit and miss, some times it decides not too work. I am looking to replace it with a 12volt manual dimmer switch but not sure were to buy, can you advise?


I use in in conjunction with a CBE dimmer. Not cheap, but fits in perfectly with the rest of the vehicles switches / sockets:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140624639569

You can buy a surround in any colour you like, I got black:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120840861172


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

CurlyBoy said:


> Here are some pictures,only from phone so quality isn't great


Looks great. I want to do something similar on my Burstner. I changed all existing lights to LED already but this curtain effect looks very good.

My only concern is connecting into existing electricals. I don't like sparky stuff.

Any on-line tutorials???


----------



## LanHarjochee (May 17, 2012)

I recently bought a LED flashlight that has white, blue, red and IR LEDs in it. You can switch between them. I know that IR can only be seen by night vision and digital cameras and similar things. So what could be used to actually see what the flashlight is lighting up? Not just the LED light but what it is pointing at? Would the only thing be a night vision binoculars/goggles/optics? :arrow:


----------

